
Choosing A Minimally Viable Co-Founder - joshuacc
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/68846/Choosing-A-Minimally-Viable-Co-Founder.aspx
======
aziza
Dharmesh, thank you for the exceptional post. I find this post to the hit the
nail on the head and wish I had this information earlier on in the process. I
agree with every single one of your points based on my own experience. I
suppose some could argue you set the bar high for the minimum requirements,
but I can already tell you that in a short amount of time, I've had problems
because former co-founders lacked some of the essential ingredients you
mentioned, especially those who are committed to an idea and not the company
or those who think much more than they do.

I think the African proverb is perfect too. I couldn't have said it better.
Despite being an extrovert, I've always preferred doing it alone, mainly
because I was weary that people wouldn't be as committed or work as hard as I
did on a given idea. But like the proverb says, if you want to go far, go
together, and I know how that going together is extremely useful and fun,
especially for a startup!

------
hugh3
The expression is "minimum viable", not "minimally viable". They mean very
different things.

------
petervandijck
More like a minimally viable blogpost.

~~~
tomjen3
This actually comes back to something I have been thinking about for a long
time. One can build a minimum viable product because it is then easier to
change and one can reasonably expect to improve it, if it is a good market
fit.

On the other hand, blog posts are seldom changed once they have been written.
Why not combine blogpost with a wiki style editing process? That way those who
read it will be able to read the most uptodate version of whatever advice your
post contains (even if it just "this article is very old and you should use
version 4.8 for $PRODUCT instead")? It seems to me that blogs are written
under then assumption that they were supposed to host a diary of sorts (where
you would never have to update it once it has been written).

~~~
dshah
That's a really good point. I've actually considered going back through some
old articles that were popular, and updating them -- based on things I've
learned since then, and some of the comments from readers. Will have to try
that out.

